# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Первый раз в дхаму

## Артём Острецов

Харе Кришна! Дорогие преданные, прошу совета.

Первый раз еду в святую дхаму. Первый раз из зимы в лето (маршрут Владивосток - Пекин - Дели и обратно через 36 дней). Интересуют технические вопросы. Кто с собой берет какие вещи? Можно ли во Вриндаване выйти в Интернет со своего (желательно) нетбука? Как вобще дело обстоит со связью (сотовые операторы, какие нужны мобильные телефоны)? Кто как провозит деньги (слышал о двух вариантах - в долларах, которые в аэропорту меняются на рупии; второй - American Express)? Какие мелочи будут полезны в пути и на месте? Кто куда прячет зимнюю одежду (думаю поехать на легке)? Сколько денег берете с собой? Кто как ведет себя с местными садху и бабаджи? Как правильно от них "отмазаться"?  :smilies:  Как быть если ты потерялся (здесь надеюссь что пункт со связью разрешим)? Где прятать деньги чтобы наверняка не вытащили (можно в личку чтобы шпиёны не знали)))? Какую одежду брать с собой? Нужны ли штанообразные штуки на ноги? Какие брать тапочки? Какие лекарства? Нужна ли посуда и какая?

Конечная цель - взять минимум вещей. Не хочется таскаться с огромными баулами  :smilies: .

Буду признателен за ответы. Мои поклоны!

----------


## Alex

отличные вопросы, присоединяюсь к ним)

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

по сотовой связи проблем нет. Есть несколько сотовых операторов. Я обычно брал Airtel и пользовался во Вриндаване, Джаганатха Пури и Маяпуре. Ту же  симкарту использовал для интернета, везде работало.


Так же много полезного найдете на этом сайте http://dhama.dayalnitay.ru/

----------


## Алек

Харе Кришна, Артем! В первый раз в Индию я бы настоятельно вам советовал поехать со старшим, опытным и ответственным преданным. Это самый эффективный способ провести время в дхаме - не просто поглазеть, а действительно побывать в святом месте, поскольку дхаму можно увидеть только ушами. 
Касательно вашего вопроса у меня есть очень толковая методичка которую дают в группе Вивасвана пр. Я направлю ее. Я бы вам и советовал присоединиться к его группе- никто не жалел, очень толково и удобно: все гостиницы, билеты заранее бронируются, все парикрамы планируются, прасад обеспечен, служение валом, санги-океан. Конечно, его группа уже укомплектована, но можно попробовать поговорить чтобы присоединиться в Индии. Если у вас будет желание - можно будет попробовать обсудить его с Вивасваном пр.

----------


## Артём Острецов

Я уже еду с группой преданных во главе с Сингхешварой прабху (очень классный преданный)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Мне зимняя куртка помогла ехать ночью на моторикше весной 2008 года по весеннему Дели.Я отбился от группы т.к. пришёл в Шереметьево за час до вылета.И хоть официально я попадал на самолёт,но мест уже не было хоть и покупал билет за месяц до вылета.Оказывается есть такая система очереди-последние не попадают на самолёт.Аэрокомпаниям выгодно продавать дороже билеты желающим вылететь срочно,а "опоздавшим"-пришедшим на регистрацию последними они предлагают гостиницу и вылет через сутки или вылет в тот же день ,но с пересадкой.
И мне пришлось лететь не напрямую Москва-Дели,а с пересадкой в Бангкоке.Но летел бизнес классом как бонус за неудобства.Хорошо что со мною было двое славян знающих английский и мне не так страшно было лететь впервые на пассажирском самолёте в страну где без знания языка как я слышал трудно купить билет например на поезд.Хотя потом я узнал что иностранцам продают билеты на 2-м этаже вокзала в особой кассе.
Отбиться от группы без знания города и языка это конечно проблема.В данной ситуации человек чем-то напоминает персонажа повести Короленко "Без языка".Школьного английского мне явно не хватало,но зато каждое новое слово запоминается навсегда.Например есть тонкости в языке фифти-50 и 15-фифтин.Если вы не расслышали Н на конце слова,то придется платить больше.Так что русские часто возят с собой блокнот и ручку дабы написать цену услуг или товара.
В Индии лучший друг туриста это полицейский.Они всегда подскажут где гостиница (гюст-хаус) и скажут с какой платформы отправляется нужный поезд.Именно полицейские остановив рикшу направили меня в район "Рейвейстейшен" где достаточно много доступных гостинец.Хотя в отелях надо торговаться как на рынке-могут уступить.
На следующий день во внутреиндийском аэропорту я никак не мог объяснить в кассе что хочу сегодня вылететь в Бхуванешвар .Меня полностью вывел из равновесия их вопрос:-Тикетс? Я смотрю на вывеску там тоже написано "Тикетс",а что это такое мне не ясно.И они не могли объяснить мне что надо в числе первых пройти регистрацию-т.е. прийти на неё за 2 часа и быть в числе первых.Хорошо выручил звонок Веданта Кришне Прабху,а так я никак им не мог нарисовать и написать чего я хочу.
Такси посоветую Вам брать не на вокзале в Бхуванешваре,а отойдя на него подальше.Разговорник хорошо взять на хинди и английском.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Кто как ведет себя с местными садху и бабаджи? Как правильно от них "отмазаться"?


Ни настоящие садху, ни настоящие бабаджи не будут Вас кошмарить, поэтому отмазываться не придется. если встретите таких - кланяйтесь, берите пыль со стоп и давайте пожертвования.  

Приставать могут панды, особенно в Нандаграме. Могут пристать на Манаси Ганге. Реакция одна - игнорировать. Не заводиться. Не считать себя лучше их. Считать себя хуже и ниже их. При этом вести себя строго и почтительно. Если надо, по ситуации, то твердо.

Главный совет: Быть смиренным, постоянно повторять Святое Имя. Молить Дхаму о милости.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Какие лекарства?


Минимум:

1) От поноса. Пусть лучше не пригодятся.
2) От головной боли.
3) Набор пластырей.
4) Антисептик, рану обработать.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Где прятать деньги чтобы наверняка не вытащили (можно в личку чтобы шпиёны не знали)))


Поближе к чувствительным частям тела, куда залезть без Вашего ведома сложно... Короче, поясная сумка под одежду.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Какие мелочи будут полезны в пути и на месте?


1) Как не странно нитка-иголка, захотите найти - не найдете.
2) Небольшой навесной замок для двери (оч нужная весчь). 
3) Нож (если что - мультитул).
4) Фонарик

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> 3) Нож (если что - мультитул).


С собой в самолет нельзя. Только в багаж надо сдавать.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Минимум:
> 
> 1) От поноса. Пусть лучше не пригодятся.
> 2) От головной боли.
> 3) Набор пластырей.
> 4) Антисептик, рану обработать.


Насчет головной боли не знаю, а вот от простуды - обязательно. Нафтизин в Индии отсутствует как вид жизни. А пригодиться очень даже может. И жаропонижающее.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Насчет головной боли не знаю


А я знаю :smilies:  У многих, на смену часовых поясофф, перемену климата, голова болит. Не смертельно, но жить, и наслаждаться паломничеством мешает. 

Кстати, анальгетики (обезболивающие) - они же - жаропонижающие, так, что, как говорится одним ударом...

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Насчет головной боли не знаю, а вот от простуды - обязательно. Нафтизин в Индии отсутствует как вид жизни. А пригодиться очень даже может. И жаропонижающее.


честное преданское-покупал мне муж нафтизин в аптеке,ну или что-то похожее,галазолин..так что оно там есть.
но взять с сбой все равно не помешает,а то мало ли где насморк настигнет..

замка можно даже 2 взять-один на дверь,другой на шкаф в комнате.а еще кстати-в Индии недавно появился МТС,наш ''родной''логотип с яичком-особо интернет рекламируют.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Из советов едущим первый раз в Индию (со старого форума):

Я думаю не нужно с собой особо много лекартсв брать. В Индии главные напасти - простуды и растройства пищеварения. Простуды вызваны тем, что очень жарко и паломники начинают усиленно пить холодную воду и ночью спать под включенным вентилятором. А если этого не делать, то и простуд не будет. А с пищеварением посложнее, но если питаться в проверенных местах, то тоже все должно быть в порядке. Вообще, в этом году я впервые во время пребывания в Индии вообще не болел. И даже мой 8 летний сын, который был в Индии впервые тоже не болел. И в этом деле нам помогло одно средство - "Цитросепт". Это экстрат из косточек грейпфрута. Это природный антибиотик. Убивает любую заразу без вреда для организма и усиливает иммунитет. Реальная вещь. Испытано на себе. 

И даже Хридаянанда Махарадж в этом году на своих лекциях прославлял этот препарат. Он сказал, что теперь будет чаще приезжать в Индию, поскольку нашел замечательное средство для поддержания здоровья, этот экстракт из косточек грейпфрута. ОН сказал, что раньше он приезжая в Индию, всегда бывл при сметри...Но теперь, когда ему подсказали это т препарат - все изменилось...  

Это капли. Для профилактики достаточно капать пару капель на литр воды. Мы капали прямо в бутылки с питевой водой, которые там покупали. Цитросепт продается в аптеках, по крайней мере в Москве. И еше один важный момент, воду в Индии нужно пить только из бутылок. 

А еще, если будут возникать проблемы с пищеварением, то в любой аптеке в Индии можно купить аюрведическое лекарство, которое называется Иссабелла. Очень хорошо нормализует пищеварение. Тоже испытано на себе.  Вообщем, удачи Вам Дзен, и не волнуйтесь, если Вы поедете с преданными, то если что, Вам подскажут, как лечиться, но надеюсь, Вы там болеть не будете. Еще возьмите с собой солнцезащитный крем, хотя можно и в Индии купить. Тоже важная вещь, а то многие с непривычки обгорают на солнце...И потом мучаются...

----------


## Aniruddha das

из старого форума:

"Думаю, самое актуальное лекарство для Индии - левомицитин. В аптеках там не видел. Но для многих преданных оно важнее жизни. Что касается перепадов энергии, то просто не надо оставлять мобильник включенным в сеть без присмотра. Всегда надо рядом с розеткой сидеть и в случае чего - выдергивать оттуда.

Мы вообще не брали с собой мобильник. Толку от него мало - в Россию из Индии можно позвонить в любой деревне из любой телефонной будки. А воруют мобильники часто. Ну, если Вы его как фотоаппарат берете - тогда другое дело. Только все равно - будьте осторожны, следите в оба. Из лекарств мы брали вату, бинт, активированный уголь, перекись водорода... короче, полный джентльменский набор. 
Кстати, очень даже может пригодиться теплая одежда типа свитера - в Индии случаются большие перепады температур на границе дня и ночи, поэтому по утрам может быть холодно. Хотя, в крайнем случае, можно купить в Индии теплый чадар. 
Для больших сумм денег и для документов советую Вам нашейный карман на ОЧЕНЬ прочной веревке, причем такой, из которого достать что-либо очень трудно. Опыт показывает, что карманы-пояса срезают в первую очередь. Даже категория воров есть, которые на этом специализируются. Мы носили все ценное на шее, под одеждой. 
Можете взять спальник, если собираетесь на Навадвипа-мандала-парикраму. Хотя мы обходились "пенками" и шерстяными чадарами."

----------


## Aniruddha das

Cократить пребывание в Индии, кстати, можно за счет авиаперелетов, заместо поездов. Ну это, если денег хватает. Кстати, наслушавшись полезных советов, можно вполне ехать самостоятельно, в том числе и в первый раз. По крайней мере, мы в свое время так и поступили. Причем мы рванули сразу в Южную Индию, в "неизведанные земли". А в стандартном маршруте - Пури-Маяпур-Вриндаван, все гораздо проще. Можете почитать о наших путешествиях здесь: http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/veda_priya.jps/. А еще здесь: http://zigfridblack.narod.ru/Doroga.htm. 
Ну, если что, обращайтесь, поможем составить самостоятельный маршрут, объясним, что можем...

----------


## Aniruddha das

Советы бывалых(из старого форума):
"Если едите один, то с аэропорта езжайте на мейн-базар, переночуйте там. На следующий день, купите подержанный лоунели, сдайте лишние вещи в камеру хранения прямо там, сьездийте на ЖД станцию 
и на втором этаже в кассе для иностранцев выкупите билеты на поезд на весь маршрут сразу, отдохните от перелета. 

Если вы не употребляете в пищу, воду из-под крана, мясо, свежие соки, свежие салаты в кафе, то вашему желудку ничего не грозит. Не нужно чистить зубы водой из-под крана!!! Максимум, что вам понадобится в индии это иммодиум. Основное заболевание европейца в индии, это простуда во всех ее мерзких формах. В случае каких-то непредвиденных ситуаций не занимайтесь самолечением, в индии отличная медицина. Груда лекарств с собой бесполезна, понадобятся только антисептики а-ля йод, так как порезы, укусы насекомых прочее. Что-нибудь для мытья овощей фруктов, типа марганцовки. Некоторые берут аспирин, очень помогает в адаптации к климату. Обязательно прививка от гепатита А, и брюшного тифа. Насчет профилактики малярии, вопрос большой и спорный, нет в этом согласия. Официальное мнение врачей принимать противомалярийные. Все туристы, что едут на юг кушают кто делагил, кто лориам, иностранцы тоже в большинстве все жрут противомалярийные. Сам последние два года перестал их применять, так как не актуально. Так что это вопрос личной ответственности. Мы же не туристы  

Цены в индии зависят только от ваших пристрастий. Многие экономят на еде и жилье и получается очень дешево: кушают бананы, манго, папайю. Живут в гестхаусах дешевле 300 рупий, или в ашрамах. Цены в последний год в индии слегка подросли и на жилье и на продукты. «Вамана» действительно делает хорошие билеты в Индию и адекватно, с пониманием, подходит к своим клиентам. 

Конечно, лучше съездить первый раз с группой, так как психологически для многих Индия трудна, но не бойтесь ехать один, если есть такое желание. Когда едешь один встречаешь много интересных людей, они рассказывают о своей практике, много приятных встреч возникает с духовными людьми, ложный эгоизм быстро отпадает перед трудностями. Просто, если едете один, то не требуйте от себя многого. Надо полагаться на свою расслабленность и милость Кришны. В Индии напряжение, и жесткое расписание, вредно сказывается на поездке. Английский язык для поездки по Индии надо знать в обязательном порядке, даже на уровне школы, будет более чем достаточно."

----------


## Aniruddha das

Советы бывалых:
"Из личного опыта могу отметить, что грибок возникает в основном у тех, кто носит НОСКИ, посещая юг индии. Иностранцы по неопытности думают, что носками они могут защитить себя, а на практике выходит наоборот. Опять таки не стоит брать с собой мазь, достаточно посетить частного доктора и он выпишет вам хорошую мазь, это будет дешевле, чем купить зачастую неэффективное и дорогое средство в России, проверено практикой. Не носите носки на юге. Грибки в душевых страшны исключительно в случаях ослабленного иммунитета, принимайте поливитамины. 

Что касается аптек, дело в том, что правительство индии серьезно относится к лицензированию аптек и любой другой профессиональной медицинской практики. Большие аптеки находятся в клиниках, обычно на первом этаже, это очень удобно после посещения врача прямо с рецептами идешь и закупаешься всем, тут же в клинике можно сдать анализы, причем все инструменты одноразовые. 

Доступность медицины, есть практически в любой точке, так же как и мелких аптек. Находясь в Бадринатхе у одной из паломниц случилась проблема, и даже в такой глухомани, в горах, я нашел ей доктора, и ей оказали адекватную,быструю и действенную помощь. Кстати аптек даже в Бадринатхе я нашел две, достаточно хорошо комплектованных. 
А ведь этого горы! У «истока» Ганги в Ганготри, так же есть небольшая аптека со всем необходимым, а ведь это в горах выше 3000 метров. 

Милостью Кришны люди иногда выживают в очень странных ситуациях, без всякой медицины, но это уже из разряда чудес. Удачных всем поездок!"

----------


## Aniruddha das

по последниv данным разведки теперь от аэропорта в Дели ходит метро!!! Так что теперь можно смело ехать на метро из аэропорта до вокзала (прямая линия) и ваще куда надо. Метров дели суперское, современное и очень дешевое. 

http://www.mapsofindia.com/maps/delh...metro-map.html

http://www.delhimetrorail.com/

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Кто с собой берет какие вещи?


Запасные брюки, белье, зубная щетка, бритва.




> Можно ли во Вриндаване выйти в Интернет со своего (желательно) нетбука?


Можно. В Интернет-будке, коих несколько штук вокруг Шри Шри Кришна Баларам Мандира.




> Как вобще дело обстоит со связью (сотовые операторы, какие нужны мобильные телефоны)?


Для подключения сотовой связи нужны две цветных фотографии (как на загранпаспорт), ксерокопия загранпаспорта, а также резидентал-пермит. Если с резидентал-пермит (или как оно там называется) есть проблемы, покупайте карточку Airtel до выхожда из международной зоны прилета в аэропорту в Дели. Эта карта будет работать везде. Телефоны подойдут gsm (обычные).




> Кто как провозит деньги (слышал о двух вариантах - в долларах, которые в аэропорту меняются на рупии; второй - American Express)?


Берите немного долларов и немного евро. Если есть карточка, берите карту виза (валютную), но обговорите в банке, что будете снимать деньги из Индии, так как могут посчитать подозрительным и заблокировать. Снимать с карты не всегда выгодно, так как снимать будете в рупиях. Но, можно иметь карту на случай потери-кражи наличности, на всякий случай. Дорожные чеки можно обменять сразу по прилету в аэропорту. Замечено, что их курс иногда даже выше, чем курс обмена наличной валюты. Чеки лучше обратно в Россию не везти, так как обмен в России в большинстве случаев подразумевает 10% комиссию. В Индии такого нет.




> Какие мелочи будут полезны в пути и на месте?


На случай потери документов и билетов, имейте на флешке и в своем почтовом ящике на gmail.com отсканированный паспорт и визу, а также номер электронного билета. Скан паспорта может помочь при обращении в Российское посольство в Дели, чтобы получить дубликат или разрешение на въезд в Россию.




> Кто куда прячет зимнюю одежду (думаю поехать на легке)?


Одежда остается дома (зимняя). Можно ехать в легкой куртке (весенней или спортивной) или толстой кофте.




> Сколько денег берете с собой?


700-1000 долларов минимум должно хватить на такой срок.




> Кто как ведет себя с местными садху и бабаджи? Как правильно от них "отмазаться"?


Вести себя нужно уважительно-нейтрально. Если вы всем своим видом будете показывать, что вы здесь впервые, смотреть на все с широко открытыми глазами и всячески показывать, что вас можно обмануть, то общественное внимание попрошаек и других мелких жуликов вам обеспечено. Настоящим садху вы не будете интересны с позиции материальной наживы.




> Как быть если ты потерялся (здесь надеюссь что пункт со связью разрешим)?


Позвонить по сотову телефону (связь дешевая и доступна повсеместно) старшему своей группы. Если ситуация критическая (задержаны полицией, больница), также уведомить посольство и родственников.




> Где прятать деньги чтобы наверняка не вытащили (можно в личку чтобы шпиёны не знали)))?


Напоясная сумка под майкой. Продается в некоторых спортивных магазинах. Также бывают ремни с внутренней молнией.




> Какую одежду брать с собой?


Старые джинсы, спортивные сандали Соломон, смену белья, майки, кофту или куртку.




> Нужны ли штанообразные штуки на ноги?


Можете ходить в дхоти, но в Дели очень грязно.




> Какие брать тапочки? Какие лекарства? Нужна ли посуда и какая?


Посуда нужна на случай, если будете питаться в храмах и имеете слабый желудок. В кафе всегда дают посуду.

Из лекарств: Иммодиум, антибиотики, зеленка (йод), бинты, лейкопластырь, бифидобактерии. Посоветуйтесь в аптеке. 

Да, и пейте воду всегда только из своей бутыли. Если друг просит попить, подарите ему новую бутылку, но после него не пейте. Если будете есть только чистых местах, меньше времени проведете с диареей в обнимку.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Для подключения сотовой связи нужны две цветных фотографии (как на загранпаспорт), ксерокопия загранпаспорта, а также резидентал-пермит. Если с резидентал-пермит (или как оно там называется) есть проблемы, покупайте карточку Airtel до выхожда из международной зоны прилета в аэропорту в Дели. Эта карта будет работать везде. Телефоны подойдут gsm (обычные).


В Дели можно купить карточку на Коннот-плейс (недалеко от Мейн-базара). Там пермитов не требуют.
При покупке заполняется анкета (довольно заковыристая). В Маяпуре нужная бумажка берется на 2м этаже Чакры (номер офиса не помню, там спросите) у какого-то менеджера.




> Старые джинсы, спортивные сандали Соломон,


Джинсы-то нафига? Во-первых, в них жарко и неудобно. Во-вторых они занимают место и вес в рюкзаке.
Навороченные сандалии - до первого храма без охраняемого чапал-стенда. Сопрут-с. Если нет медицинских противопоказаний, проще купить резиновые шлепки - сопрут, не жалко. К стандартным стоит привязать отличительный знак, а лучше - нанести краской.




> Да, и пейте воду всегда только из своей бутыли. Если друг просит попить, подарите ему новую бутылку, но после него не пейте.


А с чего такая брезгливость? Преданные традиционно пьют "не касаясь". А если вы сами пьете из бутылки как пепси в рекламе, так вообще давать никому не надо свой "маха-прасад".

----------


## Ямуна Дживана дас

> Джинсы-то нафига? Во-первых, в них жарко и неудобно. Во-вторых они занимают место и вес в рюкзаке.


Ну, у меня джинсы на себе были. А в рюкзаке ноут и зубная щетка.  :mig: 




> Навороченные сандалии - до первого храма без охраняемого чапал-стенда. Сопрут-с.


Можно и в рюкзак засунуть и зайти. А так - практично очень, не натирают ноги, защищают пальцы. 




> А с чего такая брезгливость? Преданные традиционно пьют "не касаясь". А если вы сами пьете из бутылки как пепси в рекламе, так вообще давать никому не надо свой "маха-прасад".


Это как дополнительная мера предосторожности.

----------


## Александра

Очень важная тема)
Сингхишвара прабу очень хороший преданный, смиренный просто вообще!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Можно и в рюкзак засунуть и зайти.


Нельзя. В храм нехорошо заносить обувь, хотя бы и в рюкзаке.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас



----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Нужно носить тапки 46 размера или более, чтобы ни одному индусу не подошли, 
тогда можно быть за них везде спокойным.
А вообще это точно  в Индии могут свистнуть  даже старый рваный носок.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> бифидобактерии


+1

Не все об этом знают, да и сразу не разберешся пока  не изучишь.
Ситуация примерно такая: бывает попадают в желудок с водой и пищей (нечистой)
всякие болезненые палочки (дизентирийные  и т.д.) уничтожаются они антибиотиками
и порой даже очень сильными. Но в желудке у нас существует своя микрофлора котроая
очень важна для пищеварения и для здоровья (это такие бактерии : лактобактерии, бифидобактерии,
ацидофилы... без них в желудке будет все гнить или не перевариваться,если например какие нибудь бактерии
например даже дрожжевые возьмут большинство.
Поэтому после уничтожения бактерий плохих с помощью антибиотиков вместе с ними уничтожается и полезная микрофлора и ее нужно потом восстановить
запустив туда полезных бактерий например из йогурта Активия с бифидобактериями, молочный напиток "Ацидофилин"
и т.д. Да и перед Индией желательно ехать с сильной чистой микрофлорой в желудке
и вообще в жизни это большой фундамент для здоровья
Описал в общих чертах, может не достаточно научно и совершенно просто для  информации.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> из старого форума:
>  Что касается перепадов энергии, то просто не надо оставлять мобильник включенным в сеть без присмотра. Всегда надо рядом с розеткой сидеть и в случае чего - выдергивать оттуда.
> ."


Не очень практично, ждать и выдёргивать - лучше купить в Индии трансформатор, защищающий от перепадов от напряжения - он стоит сравнительно не дорого - 500-600 рупий, но зато на всю поездку Вы обеспечены защитой от перпадов напряжения - особенно это важно если брать с собой не только сотовый, но и ноут или нетбук или ещё какую электронику... Конечно, он весит несколько килограмм, поэтому при постоянных переездах неудобен, но если по 2-3 недели оставаться на одном месте - очень практично...




> Мы вообще не брали с собой мобильник. Толку от него мало - в Россию из Индии можно позвонить в любой деревне из любой телефонной будки.
> 
> ."


иметь мобильник очень практично, если путешествовать не в одиночку, а группой, или даже семьёй - подавляющее большинство преданных из России отправляются в Дхаму сейчас именно так... Пользуясь местной симкой можно связываться друг с другом, не теряться, если отстал, договариваться о встречах - в общем пользоваться всеми преимуществами сотовой связи... Да и сами услуги сотовой связи стоят там дешевле, чем в России... Роумингом, российскими симками естественно пользоваться не надо - сумасшедшие тарифы... Конечно при этом желательно брать с собой мобильники постарее и подешевле, чтобы не жалко было, если украдут - у самого в индийском поезде украли сравнительно дорогой мобильник... и прятать, и носить их конечно надо получше, например в поясной или навесной сумке - которую носить впереди... хотя конечно и там могут украсть, но вероятности меньше, по крайней мере...

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Мобильник, конечно, практичен, но...
Никто никогда не замечал, СКОЛЬКО внимания и времени он отнимает?
Мы как-то столкнулись с этим - каждые полчаса кто-то звонил, что-то уточнял, спрашивал... Плюс все время про него помнить, чтоб не сперли, чтоб не сел, перед некоторыми храмами сдавать приходится и т.д. В общем, если цель - сосредоточиться на святой дхаме, то мобильник не очень помогает...

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Мобильник, конечно, практичен, но...
> Никто никогда не замечал, СКОЛЬКО внимания и времени он отнимает?
> Мы как-то столкнулись с этим - каждые полчаса кто-то звонил, что-то уточнял, спрашивал... Плюс все время про него помнить, чтоб не сперли, чтоб не сел, перед некоторыми храмами сдавать приходится и т.д. В общем, если цель - сосредоточиться на святой дхаме, то мобильник не очень помогает...


Точно.Меня ещё фотик донимал.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Нельзя. В храм нехорошо заносить обувь, хотя бы и в рюкзаке.


   Один уважаемый преданный путешествовал в шлепанцах. Они у него были одинакового фасона, но разного цвета:  левый- черный, правый-синий. Никто не позарился.
А другой уважаемый преданный, - он перед входом в храм оставлял один шлепанец слева от входа, другой- соответственно, справа, и подальше. 
Бывает, что путают похожие шлепки. А еще можно в экстатичном приступе  забыть про обувь и уйти от храма босиком. На Говардхане, например, или Радха-кунде.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

В разных местах оставлять - ненадежно. Иные господа караулят и следят, где оставили - у меня так 2 раза шлепки пропадали.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> В разных местах оставлять - ненадежно. Иные господа караулят и следят, где оставили - у меня так 2 раза шлепки пропадали.


Можно какое-нибудь заклятие написать. "Укравший сие тапко проклинает до сорокового колена род свой"

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Была такая идея, чесслово. Только не придумали на каком языке писать, чтоб всем понятно было.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Бывает, что путают похожие шлепки. .


 Да,однажды мои шлёпки Юга Прия угнала.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Была такая идея, чесслово. Только не придумали на каком языке писать, чтоб всем понятно было.


А что ,хорошие были?

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Да,однажды мои шлёпки Юга Прия угнала.


У меня на Динамо угнали кеды - оставив мне такие же, но на размер меньше.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> А что ,хорошие были?


Всякие были. За все пять лет пар 10 сперли, не меньше.

----------


## Джива

друг едет 24 февраля в дхаму, волнуется как там всё организуется, знания языков и опыта в таких делах боится что может не хватить, может кто-нибуть еще 24 летит?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

По поводу сотовых телефонов есть особенность: в Индии местные симки не со всеми телефонами совместимы. Самый надежный вариант Nokia. У меня был Philips и в Индии он не работал. Они там вообще телефонов Philips никогда не видели. Пришлось покупать дешевенький Нокиа на месте.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Советую: 
1) в самолет взять анальгетики. Я летела через Абу-Даби..в результате два взлета, два приземления + много часов в воздухе + бессонная ночь. Голова может не выдержать..у меня разболелась таки незадолго до приземления в Дели...а от лекарств в сданном багаже в этой ситуации мало проку.

2) взять пару батареек для фотоаппарата. В гостиницах часто не работают розетки и непонятныи образом почему то перестает работать зарядное для фотика. Батарейки купить сложно, т.к. продаются они просроченные...я купила и выбросила 6 шт прежде чем купила нормальные. В результате в Тирупати почти не фотографировала, а жаль.

3) Не знаю как кому, а мне с аптеками не везло. Во всяком случае как в России на каждом углу их точно нет. На третий день только встретила.
Зеленки-йода там не купить, при просьбе продать антисептик, мне предлагали спирт. Бинт тоже купить не удалось

----------


## Артём Острецов

Дорогие преданные, спасибо за все эти ответы  :smilies:  Съездил тогда просто отлично! Еду еще раз в начале февраля только во Вриндаван на 10 дней. Как можно получить служение в храме Шри Шри Кришны Баларамы? Пригодиться рекомендация президента нашего храма? Очень хочется получить какое-нибудь служение. Инициации пока правда нет  :sed:

----------


## Джая Шри Радхе д.д.

Хари бОЛ!!!! ВСЕМ Подскажите пож. или напишите на форуме пож. кто будет ехать в Индию в марте месяце 2013 года, БУДУ ВАМ ОЧЕНЬ БЛАГОДАРНА, и если возможно к вам присоедениться, так как не могу вылететь с группой из-за работы, СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------


## Алиса Лузгина

В этом году полетела одна (Пури-Вриндаван), собиралась, как на войну - поясная сумка, которую тут обсуждали, куча замков, аптечка в килограмм, сумка с едой... Мне сказали, еще и дверь в отеле в Пури надо подпирать. Короче, из лекарств пила в основном тришун, купленный в Индии (100 рупий блистер) (от отравления и диареи, с моей привычкой не париться и пить и есть везде, где есть вода и еда, очень пригодились), еда была везде вкусная и недорогая, а потом выяснилось, что во Вриндаване можно еще и на рынок сходить и на 25 рупий закупиться воооот такой сумкой овощей. Прилетев в Дели, обнаружила, что такси стоит 4 тыщи рупий, а отдать такие деньжищи мне не улыбалось, я села и стала ждать у мора погоды, ну и дождалась, через 10 минут появились преданные, присоединилась к ним и доехала за 10 баксов до Вриндавана на такси. В следующий раз хочу что-то новенькое попробовать, добраться на поезде (до вокзала щас ходит метро от аэропорта). Еще по поводу аэропорта - если прилетели на одном самолете и собираетесь на другой (как я, например, в Дели пересаживалась на самолет в Бхуванешвар), а второй самолет в другом терминале, нужно показать электронный билет (распечатку электронного билета обязательно нужно иметь с собой) специальному человеку, и он выпишет бесплатный билет на автобус. Не нужно садиться на такси и дополнительно платить таксисту. На базаре в Пури как-то нагрели на 110, что ли, рупий. Нужно ходить по рынку и спрашивать, какая цена, на основании статистических данных станет понятно, какая цена примерно приближена к реальности, ну и поторговаться можно немного. Таксисты постоянно пытались разводить, разные там "садху" вымогали деньги. С таксистами и рикшами просто нужно договариваться заранее о цене, а если предстоят пункты оплаты на платной дороге - договориться, входят они в стоимость или нет, и если потом начинаются капризы на тему того, что мало дали, напомнить, что договорились о цене. На рикше до базара я прекрасно каталась за 10 рупий, подсаживаясь в ту, в которой уже сидели индусы (с белых дерут дороже), и то не знаю, может это дороговато. У ИСККОН во Вриндаване, кстати, есть свой парк такси - если что, можно заказать такси там, в велком центре, и там же дать объявление о поиске попутчиков. На холи в Пури измазали, но не сильно, краска смылась обычной водой с мылом. Кстати, жемчуг в Пури лучше не брать - местные сказали, он везде там поддельный, даже в ювелирных магазинах (просто дороже). Маха-прасад Джаганнатха я заказывала в храме ИСККОН, там 5,что ли, горшочков с разным прасадом, ну ооочень вкусно. Еще можно кушать в самом храме ИСККОН.  А к моей сумке поясной (как, впрочем, и к обычной) интереса никто так и не проявил. В общем, все оказалось совсем не так страшно, как я ожидала, скорее наоборот, такую кучу хлама тащить с собой уж точно не стоило, но информационная подготовка оказалась очень кстати. Еще индусы обожают фотографироваться с белыми людьми. Мне этот фетиш не по душе, я сфоткалась только с парой девчонок-подростков, а остальным вежливо отказывала. Один раз в Кришна Баларам мандире одна настырная индианка нас фоткала, несмотря на просьбы это не делать, пришлось подойти к ней вплотную, после чего она испарилась. Но бывает, фоткают и исподтишка. Я в Индии руководствовалась принципом "никому не верить", и даже люди, которые били себя в грудь, какие они честные, в итоге пытались нагреть. Так что ушами хлопать не надо. Хотя мне показалось, что честных людей все же преобладающее большинство.

----------

